# Повышение давления к вечеру. Врачи сказали ВСД



## GLuK (Алексей) (25 Сен 2015)

Добрый день мне 29 лет, не курю, иногда выпиваю пива с друзьями, бегаю по утрам, в течении дня делаю зарядку(приседания отжимания и т.п.). Проблема началась в феврале этого года, когда с относительно сидячей работы послали на стройку, монтаж инженерных сетей. Вечером по приходу домой пропал аппетит, появилась легкая тошнота и как мне показалось, затекли пальцы на ногах. Решил померить давление показало 140\90, по рекомендации мамы выпил таблетки Андипал, Папазол и Анапринил. Лег спать, началась паника, всего трясло, еще раз померил давление 160\100, еще через пол часа 170\110, мама дала капатен и успокоительное, вроде уснул. На следующий день на работу не пошел и вроде прошло. Через пару недель повторилось при выходе с работы еле дошел до дома сильное головокружение и страх, дома померил давление 140\90, опять выпил эти таблетки, потом вроде все наладилось отпуск на даче и казалось что все прошло, но давление не мерил. Через месяц после отпуска приступ повторился снова по дороге с дачи в пробке с еще большей силой, ощущение смерти сильное сердцебиение, головокружение, дома померил давление 150\100. Через неделю повторяется. Решил проверится сделал МРТ головы и шеи, ЭКГ, ЭЭКГ, анализы крови на биохимию, кровь из пальца, моча, кровь на гормоны щитовидки и надпочичников, узи почек, какое то сканирование артерий шейного отдела (что то похожее на узи), глазное дно, там тоже сказали я не гипертоник, рентген шейного отдела позвоночника, суточный монитор, все идеально кроме небольшого остиохондроза шейного отдела и суточный монитор показал небольшое превышение нормы и то не всегда, кардиолог сказал что это не гипертония поздравил меня и послал... Невролог сказала, что надо успокоиться это нервы и это пройдет выписала грандаксин, написала ВСД по гипертоническому типу и тоже послала... после я вроде успокоился и приступы прекратились но давление осталась, утром все здорово от 117\77 до 125\85 раза три за все это время было 130\90, а вечером прихожу с работы меряю 130\90-135\95, посижу немного дома где то час полтара 140\90-150\100, перед сном погуляю с собакой и снова 130\90-135\95. Давление на состояние практически  не отражается, только страх что оно повышено.

На многих сайтах говорят что это начало гипертонии. Очень пугают цифры, я боюсь мерить вечером, а не мерить еще больше боюсь. 
Что со мной?


----------



## линуксоид (26 Сен 2015)

а глянуть на норму можно?на все что имеете?


----------



## GLuK (Алексей) (28 Сен 2015)

Везде написано 120/80, а 130/90 это риск появления гипертонии, а 140/90  и выше это уже первая стадия, так пишут поэтому я спрашиваю, диагностики хорошие, но давление есть. Какие на самом деле нормы?


----------



## линуксоид (28 Сен 2015)

GLuK (Алексей) написал(а):


> Везде написано 120/80, а 130/90 это риск появления гипертонии, а 140/90  и выше это уже первая стадия, так пишут поэтому я спрашиваю, диагностики хорошие, но давление есть. Какие на самом деле нормы?


норма выводится по цифре диастолического (нижнего давления).Эта цифра должна иметь стойкий(не эпизодический )характер ,больше 95ммртст. 95-105(1) ,105-115(2) ,свыше 115 (3) .До 95  это не гипертония ,даже если однократно или не стойко выше 95.


----------



## GLuK (Алексей) (28 Сен 2015)

Даже если такая ерунда, практически каждый день происходит? Мне вообще сказали не мерить особо давление и все будет хорошо...


----------



## линуксоид (28 Сен 2015)

GLuK (Алексей) написал(а):


> Даже если такая ерунда, практически каждый день происходит? Мне вообще сказали не мерить особо давление и все будет хорошо...


У кого все будет хорошо?У Вас ?От того что давление мерять не будете?


----------



## GLuK (Алексей) (28 Сен 2015)

Ну да у меня... Не понимаю я, это плохо что у меня, или не очень, или со мной все нормально и это действительно нервы и все пройдет?


----------

